# Passed out....



## JPGreco

Well, I had an interesting night...

I have no idea what caused it, but I just passed out. I went to dinner at a local bar with my bro, had 2 drinks, went to go use the bathroom, and didn't quite make it there. The weird thing is I have NO idea what caused it. And it's not like I never drink, I actually often have a beer or two after dinner.

EMT's were called and I had to go through the whole yada yada with them. Blood pressure and heart rate were fine. I wasn't drunk cause both before and after I was completely fine. It was just a couple of minutes where BOOM, I was out. Even the EMT's were like ok.....

I actually would have preferred that it was due to being drunk, cause at least I would know wtf caused it. Now I'm all paranoid about what it could have been. I mean, the only thing anyone could suggest was low blood sugar. Oddly, this has never happened while I was crazy hyper, but rather rears it's ugly head when I'm "normal".

Oh the joys of thyroid problems....:confused0024:


----------



## HotGrandma

JP. Have you had your antibodies checked lately. When was your last labs? There has been several media reports about bars serving rubbing alcohol in their drinks. 
Alcohol is a trigger for that ugly monster for many of us.

This exact same thing happened to me many years ago and was caused by mold in the draw lines of the keg. My face felt flused just before I hit the floor. Aparently it was an allergic reaction. So I'm curious what you were eating and drinking.


----------



## JPGreco

latest labs were about a week or two ago, but didn't test antibodies, just TSH, TT3, and FT4. I haven't seen the labs, but doc called and said everything looked good.

I hadn't eaten prior to it happening. I went through a relatively normal day (which includes having at least 1 beer), my bro called and said lets grab dinner, so I met him at the bar. Had another beer and 1 shot.

The only things I can think of is that either my body processed the alcohol ridiculously fast and when I stood up just went light headed and hit the floor or somehow I had really low blood sugar. The thing is, basically as soon as I came through (just blanked out for a a minute or so) I was completely coherent.

I mean, I've passed out from drinking before and when you come through, you're still pretty looped. Even the EMT and a bystander were like yo, crazy things happen sometimes that make no sense and told me not to worry to much based on vitals and everything. Hell, it could have been partially stressed induced as well. Last few days have been a little rough in some regards (none health wise, so now I have added stress).

I trust the bar as far food and drink are concerned. You would be very hard pressed to get away with stuff like that here. As far as my routine just prior, it was I worked out a little, ate a protein bar. About a half hour to an hour later had a beer and showered. Went down to meet my bro and over the course of the next hour had another beer and 1 shot of honey whiskey. Food came out and I felt a little off just before that. So that's why I'm thinking that my body actually super processed the alcohol and it was just enough to drop my blood pressure when I stood up. Again, unusual cause I do drink, the only difference was the shot. I mean, I had a couple of beers only a few days ago after dinner and felt nothing, not even an early buzz, I just like good beer... lol


----------



## HotGrandma

JP when I hit the floor in the bar I wasn't out but long enough to hit the floor. All vitals were good. 20 years later it happened again from drinking a micro beer. Did some research then was tested. Turns out I'm allergic to malt too. I didn't have any breathing problems and my throat didn't swell no typical allergic reaction. With graves they state aspertame is a trigger and should be avoided. Beer bottled in clear bottles have the same chemical reaction. (Someone turned me on to a ton of research). Maybe keep with the dark bottles of beer. CHEERS.


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> Well, I had an interesting night...
> 
> I have no idea what caused it, but I just passed out. I went to dinner at a local bar with my bro, had 2 drinks, went to go use the bathroom, and didn't quite make it there. The weird thing is I have NO idea what caused it. And it's not like I never drink, I actually often have a beer or two after dinner.
> 
> EMT's were called and I had to go through the whole yada yada with them. Blood pressure and heart rate were fine. I wasn't drunk cause both before and after I was completely fine. It was just a couple of minutes where BOOM, I was out. Even the EMT's were like ok.....
> 
> I actually would have preferred that it was due to being drunk, cause at least I would know wtf caused it. Now I'm all paranoid about what it could have been. I mean, the only thing anyone could suggest was low blood sugar. Oddly, this has never happened while I was crazy hyper, but rather rears it's ugly head when I'm "normal".
> 
> Oh the joys of thyroid problems....:confused0024:


Was this right after a soccer game? Heat prostration? Perhaps?? Us Graves' persons cannot cool down like other folks do. Conversely, we have trouble keeping warm in the winter.

If you find anything out; please let us know! Inquiring minds and all that!


----------



## JPGreco

Andros, I've been fine when it comes to soccer. Actually I feel rather good overall. When I was hyper I was always hot/warm, so winter was great, it was Tshirt weather for me. Now I'm actually a little cold, which I don't know if that is normal and I just feel cold from all the years of feeling really warm, cause I'm not hypo yet. I gotta get a copy of my latest labs to see what "just fine" means to my doc.

HotGrandma, I'll look into it more. If you could link some of that info that would be great, otherwise I'll look it up. I do drink a lot of microbrews, so who knows. Last time I passed out in a bar though it was definitely cause I was hammered 

Thanks though, it was just so random. But I have friends who have randomly passed out from a variety of things and they don't have any issues. It just seems to happen sometimes, but for me, going through everything I've gone through, I'm still a bit stressed.


----------



## HotGrandma

JP don't have my computer right now (too many fires where I'm at) but it has to do with Formaldehyde with the clear bottles. It like aspertame cannot be traced in the body only in hair folicals. I was on a Corona and lime kick one summer now I know why I could never drink the last inch specially if it was a little warm. My own opinion is with graves I get dehydrated easily which also could lead to passing out. Andros is on to something there too.


----------



## JPGreco

Well, so far I've mostly recreated a very similar day to the other day when I passed out, not intentionally, it just sorta worked out that way.

Not a lot to eat all day, worked out, and I'm gonna go have a beer, maybe 2... (albeit, at home this time). See if I get woozy or not 

:anim_32:


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> Well, so far I've mostly recreated a very similar day to the other day when I passed out, not intentionally, it just sorta worked out that way.
> 
> Not a lot to eat all day, worked out, and I'm gonna go have a beer, maybe 2... (albeit, at home this time). See if I get woozy or not
> 
> :anim_32:


And...............?????


----------



## JPGreco

It was odd... and I think I can see why I passed out, but I'm still not 100% sure of what exactly the cause is.

I had 1 beer, but I drank it pretty fast to further simulate the day I actually passed out. Now, I was nowhere near drunk or impaired, but I did feel a little light headed (very slight). So for some reason, during certain situations it seems, that my body absorbs alcohol quickly, causing me to become light headed. I say I'm not impaired as the traditional sense, slurred speech, motor skills, etc, were all fine, and it passes quickly.

I'm gonna keep playing with this for now, I got plenty of beer in the fridge. I mean I was at a family deal about a month and a half ago drinking with no problem, but I was eating while drinking. So now I gotta try pounding a beer after eating to see if it still makes me light headed. Gotta figure this out so I don't get caught off guard again.....


----------



## bigfoot

JPGreco said:


> Not a lot to eat all day, worked out, and I'm gonna go have a beer, maybe 2... (albeit, at home this time). See if I get woozy or not


I think your first two items are the culprit. And I think you were on to something when you were wondering about your blood sugar. And dehydration. Beyond that, I'd wonder about POTS, dysautonomia, or something affecting your blood pressure.


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> It was odd... and I think I can see why I passed out, but I'm still not 100% sure of what exactly the cause is.
> 
> I had 1 beer, but I drank it pretty fast to further simulate the day I actually passed out. Now, I was nowhere near drunk or impaired, but I did feel a little light headed (very slight). So for some reason, during certain situations it seems, that my body absorbs alcohol quickly, causing me to become light headed. I say I'm not impaired as the traditional sense, slurred speech, motor skills, etc, were all fine, and it passes quickly.
> 
> I'm gonna keep playing with this for now, I got plenty of beer in the fridge. I mean I was at a family deal about a month and a half ago drinking with no problem, but I was eating while drinking. So now I gotta try pounding a beer after eating to see if it still makes me light headed. Gotta figure this out so I don't get caught off guard again.....


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; can't you come up with a better excuse to roll back a cold ??? ROLF!!!!


----------



## JPGreco

Ok, so I really can't figure this one out. It basically happened again (now 3 for 3 similar situations). I didn't pass out either of the last 2 times, but the feeling was the same, light headed, hot flash, felt like my BP was very high, nausea's. All 3 times were in a social setting. It's not what I'm eating or drinking as I feel fine at work and at home and I eat pretty much the same things and I can drink a beer after work at home no problem. Each time it was a different beer and different food, so it's unrelated to any particular food item as far as I can tell. It only seems to be if I'm out to dinner with friends (maybe I'm allergic to my current relationships?).

Here's the kicker though. In the middle of all this I had a business conference to attend. So you would think since it happens eating socially, it should happen at the conference. Nope, I was fine all weekend. The only thing is we didn't actually go out to eat, just ate at the hotel, so I can't even be sure.

I cannot figure out the damn trigger and it is infuriating. I got home and checked my BP and heart rate and it was 165/75, 71bpm. Granted the whole drive home I was pretty ****ed off. Checked it again about 10 minutes later and it was 145/81, 65bpm. checked it again soon after and it was about the same, which is roughly my normal (my systolic is a little high, which is due to Grave's as I understand it).

I just don't understand wtf is going on...


----------



## HotGrandma

JP. Get one of those blood sugar test kits. Like 9 bucks at Walmart. Could it be a smell?


----------



## JPGreco

I've thought about blood sugar being the cause HG, but again, it ONLY happens when I go out. I've gone to work in the morning, ate nothing but a bagel at like 8am, and didn't eat again until 3pm and I function just fine.

If it were blood sugar, I would think that when it hit last night, it wouldn't have subsided at all until I ate or drank something right? Well, I drank a little bit of gingerale and didn't eat anything for about an hour or so after it happened, but I felt better as soon as I left (aside from the stress of dealing with this BS).


----------



## HotGrandma

JP. Not neccessarily. Get the kit and test when you wake up after breakfast fefore and after every meal for several days until you see a pattern. It could also be an electrolite imbalance. Have you had your potassium checked?


----------



## JPGreco

I haven't had anything other than the T's checked since I don't have any insurance. I mean, I hear ya on it could be any number of things, but the fact that it is isolated to when I go out to eat and not when I'm home or at work is what is odd.

I mean, first time was june 22, went out to eat with my bro and passed out from this. Had the same feeling at a wedding, having pizza with a buddy, and out to dinner on 2 separate occasions with another friend. So 5 random times in the last month and a half or so. It can't be the food cause I eat all the things I ate while out at home with no change. Potassium, well I play soccer 3 times a week and drink sports drinks at work and after soccer. Blood sugar, well again, I would think it would happen at least once while at home and not just those few times when out. Beer, well I had a beer right after work last night before going out and felt fine, had one earlier this week too with no effect.

I mean, I'll definitely look into that kit, but I'm really waiting on my next blood test for the T's, which is in about a week or two. I think I'm just starting to creep back into a hyper state OR I dropped hypo (though the few symptoms are all reminiscent of hyper). But this issue is new, so I can't even be sure. I'm not on any medications right now either, as my resting heart rate is often in the 60's when I count it off myself. According to a BP monitor I have sitting around it's in the low 80's but counting it off with a clock, I get low 70's right now. I don't think that the BP monitor is very accurate off hand since my doc always says my BP is very good, and the monitor comes back 140's/80's (borderline to high systolic, good diastolic), so who knows. I just actually have Q's this time for the doc I guess.


----------



## HotGrandma

I don't have insurance either. The potassium blood work is just a few dollars. If you google potassium and graves there is a huge link. My doc had me on prescription potassium for about 10 months. I also have a lot of potassium in my diet. In April Potassium was checked with my surgical labs. It was a little high. Couple weeks ago my heart rate dropped and I was light headed all the time. Googled that too much potassium so I quit taking it. Early on with graves when my levels were over the top I passed out getting out of the shower in the morning. I got too hot. Which my doc says was potassium deficiency at that time.

Here's my link. http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=7631&highlight=experiment

Just saying potassium deficiencies are very comon and unaddressed in graves patients. 
The deficiencies are from sweating and there's not enough in sports dring to satisfy a deficiency.

As far as blood sugar goes my husband passed out a few times. Scraded the crap out of me. The paramedics took his sugar and it was normal. That was 20 years ago and now he's diabetic. His doc said that was an early sign 20 years ago that he would be diabetic.

I vote potassium because before graves I went to the gym for 2 hrs per time 4 and 5 days per week. Sweated like a pig. 45 minutes hard cardio hour of weights and stretches and another 15 of cardio then a long walk. I was definately deficient.


----------



## Andros

JPGreco said:


> I've thought about blood sugar being the cause HG, but again, it ONLY happens when I go out. I've gone to work in the morning, ate nothing but a bagel at like 8am, and didn't eat again until 3pm and I function just fine.
> 
> If it were blood sugar, I would think that when it hit last night, it wouldn't have subsided at all until I ate or drank something right? Well, I drank a little bit of gingerale and didn't eat anything for about an hour or so after it happened, but I felt better as soon as I left (aside from the stress of dealing with this BS).


If your glucose is high, it could drive up the BP and vice versa.


----------



## JPGreco

Ok, well assuming it is potassium, why has it only happened in very specific situations? That's what has me so confused. I mean, as of my last blood test my T levels were normal. And this never happened when I was hyper, and I was very hyper. I play soccer and have a physically demanding job, yet it's not related to how hard I work or play. I mean, I played a few weeks ago without any substitutes in 90 degree weather, sweating like crazy, yet I was fine. I have a pretty easy day at work, eat breakfast and lunch, go out for a drink and dinner and BAM. You see where I'm coming from and why I can't seem to wrap my head around it? I mean, I'll ask about further tests, especially if my T's come back normal again, but nothing about this is making me say "hey, there's the commonality or potential trigger" aside from being outside of my routine. And I'm not agoraphobic.


----------



## HotGrandma

What about sodium. Many of us with graves quit salt but we still need Sodium. Goodle Sodium deficiencies. Although what you find are the extremes. Just a thought.


----------



## JPGreco

I really haven't changed my diet at all. I am gonna start a multivitamin, I just haven't gotten around to picking it up, as well as a couple of other supplements I've seen suggested (CoQ10, etc). But I still eat the same average diet I've always eaten. Should I improve it, yeah, but it's better than some of my friend's diets. I don't seem to have any intolerances to gluten or dairy like I've seen on the boards, so I can't attribute it to any specific foods, but it also happens before I eat, not after, and each time its happened I ate something different that I've eaten in other settings just fine.

When I go in for my blood test I'm gonna ask if they can print me out a schedule for vitamins and mineral testing costs and try to get a test done prior to starting the multivitamin. At least test the key ones I see pop up a lot, though I really don't seem to display normal symptoms associated with low aspects.

I mean, I played 2 hours of soccer this morning and only ate 2 cookies for breakfast (just to put something in my stomach since I had to take 2 tylenol for a sore shoulder). I've felt fine all day for the most part. A little bit of a stomach rumbling when I came home and ate breakfast an hour and a half after soccer, but that will happen when you eat 4 slices of french toast too quickly


----------

